# Suche Treiber für alte Typhoon TV Karte!



## hulkhardy1 (21. April 2011)

*Suche Treiber für alte Typhoon TV Karte!*

So hab bei einem Freund ne alter TV Karte gefunden mit dem Namen: Typhoon Easylite TV FM Tuner Karte PCI. Irgendwie kann ich keine Treiber für die Karte finden die unter win7 64 Bit laufen. Vielleicht gibts ja keinen aber kann ja sein das einer von euch ne Idee hat wo man einen findet.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (21. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Treiber für alte Typhoon TV Karte!*

Hm, da wirst Du wohl vergeblich suchen! Bin auch auf der Suche nach Treibern. Da machen sich die Hersteller es recht einfach! Sieht wohl so aus als wenn man neu kaufen soll.


----------

